# raw food diet



## roryreba (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been feeding the raw food diet to my GSD for the past 10 yrs I whelp all our pups on this diet .I have hand raised 4 chi babies since they where 3 days old and now started them on the raw food (BARF) diet has anyone out there used this diet on their chihuahuas please let me know and what you use ..we use beef heart ,wings ,viension, kidney whole eggs shell and all .


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

We do raw with our 5 cats and 2 chis. Got my mom to get her GSD on it as a pup and my aunt switched her adult rescue beagle (and is in the process of switching two cats).

Prey model is easiest IMO, you just feed anything that would come in a "prey item". So, meat, bone, organ, stomach. 

Welcome! It's so nice to see breeders who raise their pups raw.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is on a prey model diet. 80% muscle meats (beef, pork, rabbit, chicken, chicken gizzards and heart, cornish hens, quail, venison, beef heart, beef tongue, sardines or mackerel, eggs, tripe), 10% bone (usually from the cornish hens), 5% liver (either calf or pork), 5% beef kidney or pork kidney.

For treats: bully sticks, pig ears, cow ears, lamb ears, rabbit ears, tracheas, tendons. Just got my order from hare-today.com and got dehydrated rabbit ears, cow lung, ground dehydrated goat, and dehydrated chicken strips.

In a pinch (traveling or forgot to thaw dinner out), he gets ZiwiPeak, Stella and Chewy's dandy lamb (freeze dried raw), Wysong Archetype, or Primal frozen nuggets (have the venison in my freezer now). 

He is thriving. I can't say enough good things about a raw, species appropriate diet. I think it's great to see breeders feeding raw!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

welcome to raw  I've only had time to do it for a month with my little ones but i loved them on it . if you check diary's i started a post there and you can find links and all the chats we had about getting mine to eat raw.


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I primarily feed mine raw, and have been doing so for several months now  In a pinch I will feed Orijen kibble, but only when I really have nothing in the house or REALLY have to run out the door. 

Most of their bone comes from Chicken backs- I will buy chicken thighs or breasts with the back still attached, remove the skin, cut them in half, and then give it to them (I only remove the large piece of skin on them, there's still quite a bit of fat and skin afterwards). As for meat, they'll get chicken and beef primarily. They've had quail before, but it's quite expensive. They've also had turkey and I have some pork in the freezer but I'm afraid of parasites or whatever so I'm freezing it for a few weeks first. As for organs, they get chicken or beef liver, and I have a big thing of lamb kidney. They've also had canned salmon (bone and skin in) and I have sardines that I just haven't given them yet. 

I try to include a bit of veggie, canned pumpkin, and/or tripe in at least one meal a day. And they get crushed eggs (including shell) fairly regularly. 

They had horse meat once but it gave them the runs, lol 

EDIT: I wrote "anchovies" instead of "sardines" in my original post. Fixed it. Also, they had the sardines for breakfast and loved them.


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

I feed raw. I feed what ever I can get. I belong to a co-op her in SoCal with a friend. So in a nutshell, if it is raw and comes from an animal, I will feed it to my cat and my chi.


----------

